# Attn: Ranger Wickett



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Ranger Wickett, i tried reaching you via email, aim, PM, but no dice.

Please email me at V O N G K I L L E R at A O L Dot Com

thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm sorry.  Christmas is always a pain in the butt time for me to get work done because I don't want to buy internet access for a month, and I think I'll be able to just use my friend's computers, but my friends' families occasionally dislike me being over all the time typing on the computer while they're asleep, so they make my work schedule hectic.  Plus, it's Christmas.  I hang out with my friends.  

Anyway, I'll send ye an email.  If you or anyone else has been having trouble getting in touch with me, it's just that circumstances are irritating; not bad enough for me to have to set things right, but just bad enough that I'm not getting stuff done in time.  *sigh*

You may also note I usually only get to answer things at, like, 2am.  That's because my friends work until midnight and only invite me over afterward so I can use their computers then.    Crazy world, eh?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 23, 2003)

heh. No problem.
I received your email.

My suggestion, get a laptop


----------

